# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Update on Truly Scrumptous

## phoebe froggy

I rang the reptile shop and they said that he or she is roughly 18 months old and they didnt know what sex it was  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Also they said a Male would have nuptial pads on their front thumb,I dont know if that is true,but my male whites tree frogs do,cant see any one Truly Scrumptious,but still have no idea on sex,it is just strange not knowing whether to refer to it as a he or a she  :Confused:

----------


## Jace

*Several sites I have read on the Internet indicate that the males of these frogs will develop a blue-ish throat.  Not sure when they reach sexual maturity, or when that blue might appear, or even if the information is accurate.  Your guy or girl is absolutely gorgeous, though. *

----------

